# Found beautiful light brown pigeon



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

I live in Greer, SC. Please help me locate the owner of this sweet bird.
He/she is just sitting around my yard, and I am afraid the cat will get it or something.
No bands are seen.
Thank you
Judy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Judy 60. Thank you for your concern. Is this pigeon just sitting and making no attempt to fly ? Have you tried to approach it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

judy60 said:


> I live in Greer, SC. Please help me locate the owner of this sweet bird.
> He/she is just sitting around my yard, and I am afraid the cat will get it or something.
> No bands are seen.
> Thank you
> Judy


Can you get close to the bird to catch it. that would be best if you can,and put him in a pet carrier to keep him safe, you can try at night also if you can reach his roosting spot. or call him in a garage or something with some seed and then shut the door...just suggestions...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

If you haven't already, you need to contain this bird to protect it from preditors. Here is a link to a simple trap -
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html
There will be other members along soon to help, but it would be better viewed if you moved the thread to "I found a pigeon" forum.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

A moderator can probably do this best to avoid duplication of answers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Victor said:


> A moderator can probably do this best to avoid duplication of answers.



that happens alot here on PT, I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

judy60 said:


> I live in Greer, SC. Please help me locate the owner of this sweet bird.
> He/she is just sitting around my yard, and I am afraid the cat will get it or something.
> No bands are seen.
> Thank you
> Judy


Thank you for your care and concern over this bird.

The bird may not necessarily be a pet, but also is sick and not feeling like flying and that is why he is just sitting around. Please do catch as he is a sitting duck.

PLEASE follow the instructions on this link after the bird is captured:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## Lolaby123 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Pigeon not moving / may be injured*

My dog found a light brown pigeon in the back garden, she didnt seem to have injured it, we moved it to the front garden where it could be alone but its not moving much, not sure if its wings are injured or not. It might be young and dependent on it mother im not sure, we can't take it in since the dog would freak out but i feel bad leaving outside alone if it is injured.. do you think it could be injured? what should i do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lolaby123 said:


> My dog found a light brown pigeon in the back garden, she didnt seem to have injured it, we moved it to the front garden where it could be alone but its not moving much, not sure if its wings are injured or not. It might be young and dependent on it mother im not sure, we can't take it in since the dog would freak out but i feel bad leaving outside alone if it is injured.. do you think it could be injured? what should i do?


*Please bring the bird inside and put it in a cage, a carrier or other enclosure. If it is not moving it probably is sick or injured or very young, and it is a target for predator attack.

follow these instructions asap: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html *


----------

